# Poems That Go Splat - Free at last



## ElPitchfork (Oct 2, 2005)

Just in time for Halloween, my very first poetry chapbook published is now available as a free ebook on Goodreads. Check it out. What's it about? Read the blurbs. 

"Better than the best 'splatter' films, Rosenberger's poetry will make you laugh and hurl... and think. "Poems That Go SPLAT" is far more than just a poetry book -- it's a brutal frag grenade, packed heavy with the horror of a thousand b-movies, noir thrillers and sick psychodramas, all precariously compressed into tiny razorshards of ingenious wit that will leave you with scars you'll never forget. So pick up this book and pull the pin out with your teeth -- because you're going splat, too!" Stoker award winner Michael Arnzen, author of Gorelets: Unpleasant Poems and Grave Markings

"Brian Rosenberger has learned how to use his short lines like the edge of a knife, to pare away your sanity and shred any hope you had of living in a rational world. Nothing and no one are safe in his universe: junk mail, ants, and clowns, to name just a few subjects, rise above the level of background pests to threaten, if not the world, at least your little corner of it. His nightmarish incantations are leavened with a Robert-Bloch-ghoulish humor that will have you giggling despite yourself. At his best, Brian creates lyricism out of paranoia: poems like Tears of a Clown and Prayer to the Saint of Broken Dreams contain turns of phrase that catch at your soul as well as your imagination ("the calligraphy of tombstones," "confetti composed of nail clippings from infants"). Brian's years of hosting the Internet's best out-and-out horror poetry website, Decompositions, have served him well: this is a collection in which you will find something that will startle, surprise, amuse, or shock you -- often all at the same time." Scott H. Urban is a freelance writer living, appropriately enough, in the Cape Fear region of the east coast. His work has appeared in numerous anthologies, both in print and on-line. His dark verse has been collected as Sporting on Graves, Skull Job, and Night's Voice. With Martin Greenberg, he co-edited the DAW anthology The Conspiracy Files.








Thanks and Happy Hauntings,
El Pitchfork (Brian Rosenberger)


----------



## ElPitchfork (Oct 2, 2005)

Still Free and Going Splat worldwide. Are you Going Splat too? Free at www.Goodreads.com.


----------

